# Nesting with BobCAD V24



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello Everyone! 

I wanted to share a quick video on the BobNest software and how it works. 

Standard features include: 

* Multiple part Import options
* True Shape nesting
* Support for Dados
* Global rotation settings for higher efficiency control
* Automatic drill hole nesting
* Automatic inside and outside profile nesting
* Use or Create multiple sheets of different sizes for the same job
* Part-in-Part nesting – smaller parts inside larger part openings
* Simple Job Setup strategies for tools, stock, parts as well as your lead-in and out operations for machining through one easy to use wizard
* Automatic radius and line lead-in and out for toolpath
* Set Part Priorities for nesting
* Tabbing
* Track parts and material efficiency as well as left-over parts and material
* Create stock margins and part-to-part separation
* Cutting Simulation
* Create and save tools and stock
* Layer support in Version 25 BobCAD-CAM software for easy control in machining
* Determine Cutting Patterns – Parallel or Zig Zag


In this example learn how to setup a single part for nesting with holes a dado and tabs. 

BobCAD CAM V24 Basic Nesting Sample - YouTube


Key points:

Using Shift Click for manual tab locations
Using Contour to set the start position of profile cutting.
Changing tool patterns to eliminate center drill from drilling feature
Using nesting files as a template for future nest.



We are offering a Router Forums promotion to add the nesting to your software. Please call me at 866-408-3226 X147 or PM me for more details.

If there are any additional questions about the nesting software please feel free to ask.


----------

